# Dogs eating birds?



## Natmaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so im new to this forum and didnt quite know where to put this question, but i am a first time owner so i hope this is an appropriate place to put this. P.s. sorry for the long questions/ paragraph! Anyway last night my dog ate a bird that he caught. ( a little extra info my dogs. Freska is a jack russel, chihuahua mix. He is usually very friendly with all animals at our house: chickens, rats, and rabbits are the smallest. We also have 2 labs and a pomeranian mix). This happened right before i fed the dogs. Of course Freska, who caught the bird, was prancing around with a dead bird in his mouth completly showing off. Obviously the other dogs were jealous. I fed the 3 other dogs and then set to work on getting my dog to stop eating the poor bird. When i walked by what suprised me was the growl that came from him. It was very deep and very plainly told me to step away. I had to grab him anyway and thats when he dropped it. I brought him to his food. Like an alarm went off one of my labs brownie went and swallowed the bird whole...now my questions...

Why did my dog choose this poor bird as prey? I know this is a broad question but is it the way a dove moves compared to like a chicken or rabbit?

What are the health issues with this? What could happen?

Is it normal that brownie ate the bird whole while freska just picked at it?

Also how do i prevent or stop my dog from getting that aggressive over a bird? I get that the bird was his catch and everything and i was stealing it, but he actually scared me with the ferocioty( sorry i didnt spell that right) in his voice. He has never done that before.

Lastly do dogs have a sense of pride? Freska looked so happy and proud when he was showing off the bird he had caught. When brownie ate it i actually saw his tail go between his leg and honestly he looked like the saddest little puppy and i almost felt bad and would if it wasnt so disgusting.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

_I'll put my comments in bold, I'm just sort of tossing out ideas on this one_

Why did my dog choose this poor bird as prey? I know this is a broad question but is it the way a dove moves compared to like a chicken or rabbit?
*Because it is prey and he might see the other animals as your pets vs a wild animal. Sort of like how some dogs are fine with the cats they live with but want to chase any stray cats. He may have been excited by the bird's cooing or fluttering around*

What are the health issues with this? What could happen?
*Birds can carry parasites but if your dog is on a dewormer, he's probably fine.*

Is it normal that brownie ate the bird whole while freska just picked at it?
*One dog was playing with it and the other saw it more as food? Seems normal enough, just different personalities. A Lab will eat darn near anything*

Also how do i prevent or stop my dog from getting that aggressive over a bird? I get that the bird was his catch and everything and i was stealing it, but he actually scared me with the ferocioty( sorry i didnt spell that right) in his voice. He has never done that before.
*It was a high value item. Have you worked on training "give" for high value items and playing the trading game? A better move than just trying to grab it could have been to get something like cheese or another really great treat and offer it in exchange for the bird.*

Lastly do dogs have a sense of pride? Freska looked so happy and proud when he was showing off the bird he had caught. 
*I don't know if "pride" is the word for it, but sure I think dogs will prance around with a prize toy or ball or dead bird catch like "la la la, look at me, I'm a big bad hunter with my catch"*


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll add to the health issues of eating a bird.

My aunt's schnauzer nearly died from it. She managed to catch one, and eat it. She then became very ill and had to have emergency surgery because the beak and bones were tearing at her. It was a lot of money and a lot of worry. 
Now, a lab is quite a bit bigger than a mini schnauzer but it wouldn't hurt to watch him/her and make sure /she's not having any trouble.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Shell said:


> _
> 
> Lastly do dogs have a sense of pride? Freska looked so happy and proud when he was showing off the bird he had caught.
> *I don't know if "pride" is the word for it, but sure I think dogs will prance around with a prize toy or ball or dead bird catch like "la la la, look at me, I'm a big bad hunter with my catch"*_


_

Kabota dances around with such joy when he catches something. (Heck, I'm impressed. I can't catch mice/birds/rabbits with my opposable thumbs and great big brain, let alone my mouth.) Fortunately, he drops them at my feet when he's done with the Mighty Hunter Dance._


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When Susie caught a big Marmot, she looked so pleased with herself. I am sure she thought she had caught the biggest squirrel ever. She then carried it down to the horse pen and buried it.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Why did my dog choose this poor bird as prey? I know this is a broad question but is it the way a dove moves compared to like a chicken or rabbit?
*Of all the livestock I have introduce to the dogs, the birds have been the most intense (chickens) Easy targets 0 threat factor (except for some exceptional momma hens with their chicks) the birds panic easily, the noise in panic, and the rapid movement, and am sure they taste good.*

What are the health issues with this? What could happen?
*Never had an issue with the dogs eating the chickens or birds I have given them whole with feathers and all. Not saying it can't happen if the dogs are not use to eating them , just never had an issue *

Is it normal that brownie ate the bird whole while freska just picked at it?
*yes, different dogs, different experiences, some of my guys pull them apart, but Tabe could swallow a 5lb bird with a crunch and a gulp*

Also how do i prevent or stop my dog from getting that aggressive over a bird? I get that the bird was his catch and everything and i was stealing it, but he actually scared me with the ferocioty( sorry i didnt spell that right) in his voice. He has never done that before.
*Do group training, (group food games with turn taking and waiting) so they learn some calmness/self restraint around the other dogs and learn to focus on you and your directions instead of it just being a free for all when food comes into play. * *Same with them not being guarding on food towards you, start low value food items about being able to wait until you say take it, and are able to give it up when you ask for it, (but I always give right back when they give it) then work you way up to higher value items.. The key is what they learn by giving it up and either getting something better or getting it right back after you have checked it out and said ok.* *Leave it , go lay down, back off, spit, drop all good things to teach the dogs that are transferable to any situation. The more you train these individual skills with low value items that they can accomplish the task, the easier they will be able to apply them even in a high value item or situation they haven't trained for. *

Lastly do dogs have a sense of pride? Freska looked so happy and proud when he was showing off the bird he had caught. When brownie ate it i actually saw his tail go between his leg and honestly he looked like the saddest little puppy and i almost felt bad and would if it wasnt so disgusting. * I think so, often see a young pup parade and shove their prize into the other dogs faces lol ... Total newbie stuff lol ... *


----------

